# Should I invest in a watch winder?



## Laughing gravy (Aug 14, 2016)

I've a number of automatics but have no idea whatsoever about how to use a winder to best accommodate them. Do people buy one winder and rotate all the collection? Does it run 24 hours a day.
? Shall I not bother and just set whichever I feel like wearing?

Always learning.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Laughing gravy said:


> Shall I not bother and just set whichever I feel like wearing?


 That's what I do, opinions may vary.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

I bought one years ago under the illusion it was somehow necessary to keep a watch "Ticking away" While I wore another. Its currently collecting dust somewhere in the house. If I ever find it I will happily post it to you free of charge


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

I have three, used when I first got them, but now just use for storing and displaying.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Useful for testing but thats about it.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

definitely - I keep my wonder-watch on mine and it's always ready for action!

No point if your watch is not accurate, because then you have to set it when you get it anyway.

so, basically, just get one for your 'best' watch - saves using the quick-set on the date which can also shorten the life of the date wheel on some watches


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

ok for day dates i guess to avoid the faffing but you might end up with a room full of the blooming things and start feeling like the bloke off 'The Wall'

(one of my turns)


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

I like having one , been the multiple winder route but found no real need, I have it to enable me to grab and go any of my autos I am going to be needing the next day rather than fumbling around @ 6 o'clock in the morning, I enjoy the procedure setting it up the night before , it also enables my less used watches to be mobile and keep every thing moving/ oiled between uses.

the way I use it ,it does not put any extra wear / strain on my watches that wearing them every day would .

I do not leave it running 24/7, never intended for it to be , it does also double as a nice display case being clean/ dust free also.

deano


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

I had two twin winders,sold them.Just set your watch when you want to wear it.


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

If you have the need, yes . . .

i have two










but normally use only one. The fact is that any mechanical watch which has spent a couple of weeks on a winder is going to need adjustment by a minute or so when you come to wear it, so a normal automatic can just as easily be set from a standstill when needed. Winders come into their own with complications like moon-phase and calendar which can be a pain to reset.

So, my advice would be: buy only if you have complicated watches, or you simply like the look of them.

Winders, of course, don't run all day. You set the number and direction of turns (see here) you need, and the winder does the rest.

.


----------



## Laughing gravy (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks all. I'll give it a miss.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

yokel said:


> Winders, of course, don't run all day. You set the number and direction of turns (see here) you need, and the winder does the rest..


 Not everyone had such sophisticated winders. Mine spins the watch around once every minute or two and is either on or off. It goes for about 6-8 months on one of those large size batteries...

I was keeping my moonphase triple date on it because it saves me setting it up... I love this watch and when the battery runs out on the winder I find I don't wear it too much as I dont like setting it all up. This watch is more for the collection than wearing perhaps but even so its where a winder is most useful.


----------

